# ok..........u saw it comin. Lets talk MEL GIBSON



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

What does everyone think about this whole scenario in the media and such. I personally think he shouldnt have said all of that, but he was drunk, and I think people are comin down WAYYY too hard on the poor guy.

Comments, opinions? Good guy, bad guy? u tell me


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, I usually keep up with entertainment news, and this development is quite interesting. Myself and my Pittsburgh film institute buddy, who I've been editing my own movie with for about a month now, have been talking about old Mel, and we think we know what his perfect role was - remember in the old Lethal Weapons series he's that suicidal cop? I believe that the scene where he puts a gun up to his head every day sort of typifies Mel. You can sense his self-loathing and love for anything purgative, bloody, or penitential. Now I like the Passion of the Christ. Well acted, superb cinematography. The cinematographer lit The Right Stuff, I believe, and is considered to be the best in Hollywood. The Passion is lit to look like a Caravaggio painting. That being said, the movie revels in its own bloodiness. It has a kind of sado-masochistic blood lust which I find wholly unnecessary and a bit disturbing. The beauty of Christ's sacrifice isnt really the blood spilled, although the pain endured _is_ part of it - but the true wonder of the tale is that God could care enough to actually come down and become human, and _then _die. The amazing thing is that God Loves, simply put.

Look at Mel's previous Icon Productions work - the Patriot, Braveheart, Payback - and you see a mosaic of violence. And its sad violence. It hates itself, just like I feel Mel does. I think this feeling is common with alcoholics. And although he really, really tries in life - with his movies, keeping his original marriage/family intact - he's had a relapse. Do I really think he meant exactly what he said? No. But I think his comments illustrate deeper problems with him. Anger issues. Scapegoating. Paranoia. A tendency to oversimplify. Self-hatred. Bigotry is almost always a coverup for something else. Feelings of inadequacy. Feelings of impotence in front of a world you dont understand. And really, he's one of the best people in Hollywood. Hard working, fair, honest, doesnt do drugs or frequent prostitutes. But because he made a Christ movie, a slur uttered by him while drunk, one of thousands uttered by drunk stars on Hollywood boulevard, will be given the power by the tabloids to sink his career. Its sad, cruel, and I feel for him. But I think he almost subconsciously _wants_ to fail, he hates himself so much. In any event, Homeskooled's analysis. Good luck, Mel.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

This will not sink his career. Look at his target audience. I do not think it will hurt him at all. It could affect the type of films he comes out with in the future, but his target audience will not give a flying pig about his behavior. It could just make him seem more human to them and actually help his career. And if he were to be blacklisted by some of Hollywood he has his own money and company to produce his own films, which he will probably do anyway.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I for one am sick of these huge Hollywood actors who finally become so big that their craziness can shine through. Think Tom Cruise. So the question is, what came first, the chicken or the egg? Were these actors ever semi-normal? Or did Hollywood create these narcissistic god-like personalities in them over the years? I guess when you're constantly told how wonderful you are for decades by millions of people, you start to get a little dilusional about yourself. I can't imagine ever seeing a celebrity and running up to them screaming and going crazy. Celebrities are just regular people in my mind. Mostly they're just extremely good-looking. Rarely are they ever actually talented in what they do. And the ones that are go relatively unnoticed. Hollywood is such a strange place.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I think I can actually answer that question. I know the life stories of both men. I think that Mel was always like this. He appeared at the audition for Mad Max the morning after a bar brawl, all beat up - and thats why he got the part. He was something like 23. Tom started acting around the age of 14-17, and as such, he was kind of given his identity by Hollywood. Born Catholic, went to a seminary highschool, eventually I believe he dropped out. Had dyslexia and ADD very badly, so much so that I beleive he said he couldnt read in the first several movies he made, such as Risky Business. This is why Scientology swallowed him up - its course, Dianetics, is used mainly as a way to help people learn to read. Its also used for self-help, etc...but it starts out as a new way to process what you read. Combine that with his large ego and sort of artificial sense of self, and he really hasnt had any tether to the real world in a long, long time. If Mel hadnt gotten the part, he still would've married the same woman he had married before Mad Max, a dental hygenist from Australia. He still would have had a large family, probably would have drank hard and got into more barroom brawls, and actually might have been a worse and more callous person because he would not have been in the public eye. Some people need public attention so that they watch their P's and Q's. Its interesting how life and fate works. Some people become better people in Hollywood (although still not the best) and some waste their true potential, but it seems everyone there simply got where they are through a combination of the fates and luck.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Interesting Homeschooled. Thanks!


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Homey's got a well thought out response to everything.

I know it's an obvious and rather crude thing to say, but I doubt he'd have recieved as much flak had he been referring to Muslims instead. I'm sorry to say this, and I'm not an anti semite, but in light of recent events in the middle east, America's sickening support of Israel and totally biased media coverage, I'm rather glad he said it.
Jew's may not be responsible for all the wars in the world, but they are responsible for at least one right now.
I'm sorry but that's just how I feel right now.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I remember an interview...i think it was Charlie Rose...where Mel Gibson made a flippant comment akin to: "People who drink are weak." This was during his high and mighty teetotalist days. I think generalized comments like that just highlight how pathetically "normal" these Hollywood megastars are. I'm sure Mel and Tom are just like everyone else but have had their insecurities and weaknesses amplified to a ludicrous degree because of society's disgusting obsession with celebrity (there i go, making my own generalized comment).

The bottom line is that whatever Mel might have said while drunk matters very little to me in my life. The only reason anyone would be bothered by it is because so many sad, empty people hang on his every word. If people spent more time discussing and engaging in issues like the current middle east crisis (I say "current" as if something has changed in the last 60 years :roll: ), and less time dissecting drunken comments from egregiously wealthy movie stars, the world would be a better place. Well, maybe not better...but certainly more interesting.

So, to put in my two cents...yes, i think people are coming down too hard on him as well. If I were Mel, i would have said, the following morning: "What? Have none of you ever said anything stupid when you were drunk?" I mean, who cares? People need to relax, for God's sake. Everyone's always so eager to either loathe or love these celebrities...there's never any indifference. No middle ground. The media attention paid to this whole fiasco is far more repugnant than anything Gibson might have said. If people are going to condemn him for anything, condemn him for drinking and driving.

s.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice answer - it puts it in perspective.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> If people are going to condemn him for anything, condemn him for drinking and driving.


Agreed. I also get ticked off at the police (I used to live in L.A. -- 16 years, part of that time in Santa Monica, used to drive out to Malibu, worked in a pre-school where celebrities brought their kids) ... at any rate, celebrities are treated with kid gloves when arrested. There are a billion stories of police more interested in autographs than arrests.

Also, one sad insight into Mel's life ... his father is a known Anti-Semite. He thinks that the Holocaust is "exagerrated" or worse.

Mel has a church on his Malibu estate.

The man has become something of a fanatic. If you examine his pictures closely, many have religious undertones, and he plays a Christ-like or Christian figure.

I loved Signs. Great cast, including a kinder, gentler Mel as a priest who loses his faith.

I don't know if the alcoholism is connected to the religous conflicts he may or may not have.

Interesting fellow.

I believe he is Anti-Semitic. It would be very easy for a cop to leak that sort of information to the press for a little extra money.

Again, arrest the dude for drunk driving. You wouldn't believe how many celebrities drive their Lambourghinis sp? down Highway 1 at 85mph. I've seen accidents there you wouldn't believe.

If you get stuck on Highway 1, there ain't no where to go either. Ocean on one side, pallisades on the other.

Ah, "I Love L.A." :shock: 
(I do miss many things about it, including working in the industry.)

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Note, I realize "Signs" is an M. Night Shyamylan pic, but I think Night did a brilliant bit of casting there. Love all of the cast. Wasn't Mel's pic.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PPS -- also agree w/much of what Homeskooled has said. Also, I don't think Hollywood "changes" people. It simply brings out their best or their worst.

I will say, it is full of tremendous pressure, especially for the celebrities. I do believe however that someone who gets into acting in the first place has issues. I always wanted to be a singer/actress since I was a kid. I still do. For me, it always had a lot to do with being loved and admired. I never had love at home.

EDIT: I do understand however, that that kind of love is false -- the "love" of strangers. Healthy performers simply have a passion to do what they do. Admire them. Kinda like Bono these days for instance.

I also had talent. But I also had DP. Those two didn't make things easy in front or behind the scenes.

I think access to drugs/alcohol, impossible expectations to stay in shape (especially for women) can have undue influence... but I do believe Mel was an alcoholic long before he had a career in "da biz."


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Mel is my homie


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

My mind! lol. Sorry, PPPS.

As I understand it, yes Tom Cruise had severe dyslexia. His mother took him to doctors, including a psychiatrist? The shrink recommended medication and his mother had a fit. This may all be a crock, but as I understand it, this was the beginning of Cruise's anti-psychiatry crusade. Hence his participation later in Scientology (anti-psychiatry/meds, etc., etc., anti-theism)

The character he played in "Magnolia" -- his best acting as far as I'm concerned -- I think that was the real Tom.

I'm not sure what's going on with the guy. I have to admire him for his discipline, his energy. Can't figure out the rest.

OK, done. :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Eh I don't think Mel's Career will suffer like everyone is sayin it will. He's just too big of a star and has made too many great movies. And he's likeable, just somethin about his personality. A kind of neurotic likeableness. lol. You can tell he's just sincere.

anyways i hope he does well, and this all blows over.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've never had any desire to be an actor in Hollywood. Other than the money, the idea of acting in movies was never something I ever had a dream to do. Plus, I would freak out if I had paparazzi following my every move. I'd be one of the recluses in Hollywood.

What I have always wanted to do is be on Broadway or something of that sort. I love the idea of being on stage with the costumes and makeup and music. It's just something about the feel of it all. When I was little I took dance for years. Our local high school (a really big, fancy, old school, like you see in movies) had this grand theater with a balcony and this awesome stage with the massive velvet curtains and I just loved it when we would have our recitals at the end of the year. Thousands of people would be there and hundreds of dancers all had their sparkly, elaborate costumes on and the music was so powerful. I forgot I was also on stage a lot in middle school and high school for chorus performances. Maybe that's why I like stage so much because I was exposed to it at a young age. Either way I loved it. Theater/stage performances just seem much more powerful to participate in and watch than screen performances.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

ennrgirl, I totally agree with you about acting. With respect to the fame and money involved in such an occupation, I guess there is a threshold beyond which lies nothing but excess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> The character he played in "Magnolia" -- his best acting as far as I'm concerned -- I think that was the real Tom.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with the guy. I have to admire him for his discipline, his energy. Can't figure out the rest.


Dreamer, I will give you a hand figuring it out. When I read stuff on him, which isnt often, he is reffered to as being a narcissist. That might explain his behavior getting weirder and weirder. Poor Katie (and daughter).

Also, what you say about the character he played in Magnolia (love that movie) and saying that was the real Tom, that's funny, because the role he is playing is one of a narcissist. I always felt too this was his best role, especially the scene he plays at his fathers bedside and shedding his tears. But I guess this role was 'made' for him (so to speak). His performance was excellent, because he could play his real self.
I have come to see him in a totally different light (as I see many others have).

And about Mel Gibson. What happened to the saying that drunk people always tell the truth? I saw that interview with him (only partially) in which he denied he meant anything antisemitic he said. He just said this to get himself out of trouble. I didnt feel he really meant it (looking at his bodylanguage, the look in his eyes-same feeling I had when Clinton tried to convince us when saying: 'I didnt have sexual relations with that woman, Monica Lewinsky'. I felt he lied, which later turned out to be true). Also my views on him have changed (but that already happened before this incident), but still like him as an actor.


----------

